# good toy choices for declawed kitties?



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't realize that my little stray had been front *and* back declawed until a few days ago. I couldn't figure out why she kept sliding off my lap.  

I tried playing with a few different types of mice, a ball, and some catnip toys, but she showed zero interest until yesterday, when she stretched out on the floor with her cheek on a catnip toy. I think part of it is that she's maybe finally feeling a bit settled and comfortable. But can anyone recommend some toys she might like? 

I just don't know if there are some toys that are more likely to appeal to declawed kitties. I'd think it would be frustrating to play with a toy that you can't ever grab. And I don't know if some are going to have a texture that she won't like to touch. She doesn't seem to be in any pain, but she definitely prefers to walk on smooth surfaces - like hardwood vs. a flat weave rug.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! I really wonder what that is like. Sorry, i have no suggestions, but have been thinking about her sliding off. Maybe something for her chewing enjoyment instead? Since scratching and bunny kicking is out of the question.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a cat that I adopted that was front AND back declawed. She is so fortunate you found her because outside she would have no way to defend herself. Any toy is fine. She just may not want to play much. I adopt seniors and actually have looked for them already declawed and found that they are not really cognizant that they don't have claws. They use the scratchers I have for my cats with claws and all the other things. 

A particularly fun toy is Da Bird. You can find the full length wand version on Amazon. I would not bother with the pull apart wand one. It won't stay together. You can also buy an assortment of extra attachments for it like mice and bugs and other things that fly through the air and excite kitty's inner beast. The only limitation with not having claws is the cat tree. They have a hard time climbing anything.

I don't agree that scratching and bunny kicking is out of the question. I found my cats do this just as much as cats with claws and enjoy it. The only limitation I see is climbing vertical surfaces, other that that, treat her as you would any other cat, just don't wear any slippery pants!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks snowy and Marcia.

Well, I discovered that she DOES have her back claws. I hadn't seen them until last night! So I don't know why she keeps sliding off my lap, even when I'm wearing jeans. 

It's an interesting point that declawed kitties aren't necessarily cognizant of that fact that they don't have their claws and so they don't act any differently than kitties with claws. 

So far, this little girl isn't very interested in playing with anything. There are some toys I think she might like (the circle with the ball in it), but they're Celia's favorite toys, so I don't want to deprive Celia, who's already a bit upset that this visitor is taking away from her mommy time. 

I'll bring Da Bird upstairs tonight. I tried a couple of other wand toys, but the only thing she really likes so far is loose catnip. Since she stuck her head into the bottom of the basket with the cat toys to get at some loose catnip, I put some on the rug for her. Between her messy eating habits and her rolling all over the catnip, she has made a royal mess.  But I'm glad to have finally found something to keep her occupied for a bit!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeowww catnip banana...they love the shape. They can wrap the front paws around one end and bunny kick the other. The banana is completely stuffed with catnip, no batting at all.

The other Yeowww toys are good, but the banana is the best.

[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Yeowww-Catnip-Toy-Yellow-Banana/dp/B000AUJFHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413518298&sr=8-1&keywords=yeowww+banana[/ame]


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yes, I have those bananas! My girls and Mr. Casper looooove them - and you're right, there's something about the banana shape. I guess they can hug and bunny kick it easily. My local pet store was out of the bananas, so last time, I bought a fish or rocket or something, a couple of balls, and a tin of sardines. Zero interest in whatever the rocket-shaped one is, and very little interest in the catnip balls. 2 out of 3 like the sardines, but they're too small to bunny kick. 

They were still out of bananas a couple of days ago, so I bought a rainbow. Celia really likes it, though I haven't seen her bunny kick it the way she does with the banana. 

It's Yeowww loose catnip that the stray is rolling around in upstairs. I'll bring her a sardine and see if she likes it.


----------

